
Bernie Proposes the 'Outsourcing Prevention Act' - dragonbonheur
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-carrier-promise_us_583b4c00e4b09b605600e229
======
euyyn
> In an outline of the Outsourcing Prevention Act, Sanders said the law would
> bar companies that ship jobs overseas from enjoying federal contracts, tax
> breaks, grants or loans; require clawbacks of federal perks; levy a tax that
> “would be equal to the amount of savings achieved by outsourcing jobs or 35
> percent of its profits, whichever is higher” and prevent executives of
> companies that offshore jobs from drawing bonuses, stock options or “golden
> parachutes.”

Unintended consequences I see:

* Companies rush their plans to move jobs away before this law is passed.

* If it's cheaper to build X in Mexico, and an American company used to build X in the US as part of their product, now instead of moving these jobs to Mexico they might just eliminate these jobs and _buy_ the product from some other company that builds it in Mexico.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
At least regarding the first bullet point, I think the law will need to
account for companies that have already done so. At least where relevant
without seeing ex post facto behavior, maybe with a couple years of grace
period.

\- American companies using overseas manufacturing become ineligible for all
of the referred to tax breaks starting the next tax year.

\- American companies using overseas manufacturing shouldn't get any new or
renewed government contracts. If you still manufacture overseas in three
years, you're now dropped from the options the federal government will
consider.

If the long-term effects that will affect existing outsourced manufacturers
are heavy enough, companies won't take the risk of moving jobs out now,
knowing that the return probably won't be there in the long run.

------
ocdtrekkie
Kind of awesome to see Sanders and Trump presumably trying to work together,
talking about the same solution to the same problem. Of course, the real
question is: Can they get their respective parties to actually back this?

~~~
pasbesoin
Part of the story that got rolled over by much of the mainstream media
reporting and Clinton campaigning. Sanders has long worked in a bipartisan
fashion to actually _get stuff done._

Even and as he was sometimes called "the amendment king", well, those
amendments got through.

He was labeled the "radical", some form of far if not extreme left.

Which belied his actual record.

Sanders. Warren. Wyden. Some others. It will be up to a pro-active and
pragmatic minority to steer the state of things towards hopefully some more
effective form of governance, despite... well, I have my opinion of "the
winners."

------
slededit
Unless this is going to be tied with tariffs all this will do is give a
massive cost advantage to foreign companies.

